# Laterite bottom layer for new planted 50 gal. tank



## MarcGh (Oct 11, 2011)

Today I got the excellent news that I can pickup my new 50 gal tank on Friday at customs....
Where I live, I can not just go to a shop and buy some substrate so I have to be very inventive.

I got for free last week, directly from the open mine site, 2 huge bags of Laterite.
It is composed of very fine dust, grains and small rocks all of a red/brown color.
I think it can be used as bottom layer, covered with sand, but I am not sure how to use it.
Should I use the dust, the grains, the little rocks?
Does anybody has experience with this?

I intend to start (from my smaller tank) with the following plants: Egeria Densa, African waterweed, Java moss and spiky moss.
Will this plants be happy with such bottom layer or should I just dump the idea?

Thanks for your advice & help.
Marc


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## grant48 (Sep 18, 2011)

I bought a bag of laterite recently to add to one of my existing tanks - the packaging recommended that it be rinsed to remove the dust - I am pleased I did as the dust took ages to remove and I am sure it would have made my tank very murky indeed. I mixed the washed remainder into the gravel substrate so do not know if covering it in a layer of sand would stop the cloudiness, but I would be concerned that it would always be there, ready and waiting to be kicked up by a burrowing fish or accidental human.

Best regards,

Grant


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

IMO you may want to rinse the dust out because any time you mess with the substrate im sure your water will cloud up and all of that dust will be pulled through your filter.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Can't wait to see it!


+1


----------



## MarcGh (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been washing this stuff for the past hour and indeed, when I see the brown / red water I am so lucky to asked for advise first.

My first guess was to use it as is not to remove ' nutritients'. This way would have ended in a catastrophy!

I have still 2 evenings after work to wash and rince as much as possible and Friday will be my BIG day.

I will post pictures soon.

Wish me good luck and thanks to all for the info,
Marc


----------



## grant48 (Sep 18, 2011)

When I washed my bag of laterite it took ages for it to become clear enough to use. It never cleared completely but I was told to expect that. After being in the tank for a couple of days though, it was fine. One word of warning - I managed to block the drain in my bath tub because of all the dust so take care!

Grant


----------



## grant48 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Sorry - I forgot to include a useful link*

This linke was very useful - gives ideas on do's and don't concerning laterite in aquariums

Aqua Botanic's Aqua Bloggin » Why use Laterite in the Aquarium?

Grant


----------



## MarcGh (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link Grant, very useful.
And no, today I did not managed to block the drain of my bath tub but surely tomorrow work will continue at the old sink outside....


----------

